# Jak did his first 'official' revier lastnight



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]I don't take the camera with me on Tuesday nights because it's too dark to get decent pics, but I was so proud of my big dummy last night! 

I expected him to go running in and bite, but, to my surprise, he did it _perfectly_ the very first time!! I gave the command, let go of the line, and Jak went running up to the TD, stopped, sat, barked two times, and the TD then gave him a bite. I was so proud!! The next time, I think he forgot he was supposed to stop when he got there, and he literally crashed into the TD  :lol: but then he backed up, sat, barked, and _then_ got a grip. We did it one more time and he did it right, so we ended on that note. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

It's exciting when you start making progress, isn't it? Way to go Jak!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Three years for a 4 days worth of training exersize ! ! ! ! Niiiiiiiiiiiice. (ha ha)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Good job, Kristen!


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Good job, Kristen!


I second Connies comment:smile:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Well done, Kristen, next time take your video camera please!!!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks, guys! Despite the fact that this is probably not a big deal to some on this board, I'm excited about every little accomplishment. Jeff, I feel the SAME way (though it's only been about a year and a half - Jak is just 2.5 years old). It's nice that we're now making some progress.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> this is probably not a big deal to some on this board, I'm excited about every little accomplishment.


Training is good. Period. Working hard at it and sticking it out is even gooder.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Huge congrats! I never get tired of seeing a dog's light's turn on the first time.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Huge congrats! I never get tired of seeing a dog's light's turn on the first time.


ME neither!!! 

Good Job!!!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

it's even better (for me anyway) when MY light-bulb goes on!  then the dog usually gets it too....

congrats kristen--i know it's been a long ol' road for ya


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Bring Jak down our way and we will take care of you, for FREE.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Matt, you know if I am ever down that way, I'll be giving y'all a call! It's always fun hanging out with you guys


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

You betcha girl, we are the mostest.


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations! I know from experience how frustrating it can be waiting for the light to go on, especially with the revier...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynsey Fuegner said:


> Congratulations! I know from experience how frustrating it can be waiting for the light to go on, especially with the revier...


But as Bob Scott says so correctly, which dog do you learn most from? The more intelligent quick learner, or the slower one?


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh I agree totally, COnnie, with you and Bob...what doesn't drive us to total insanity only makes us better trainers. Beowulf, my previous dog helped us ocme up with more creative ways to train EVERYTHING, and I was only happy to work with him. His mother, Aridan, is a retrain that has taught me so much as well...I can't wait for my next pup to arrive in January so I can start fresh!


----------

